# الدرس الرابع من سلسلة دروس artcam



## salah_design (28 فبراير 2010)

كل التحية والتقدير بداية لاستاذي ابو بحر لما يجود به من نصائح لي والتحدية موصولة لادارة المنتدى والاخوة المشاركين والذين يتابعون دروسي
هذا الدرس الرابع ارجو الفائده للجميع لتكبير الصورة الرجاء الضغط على الصورة


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

يا اخي صلاح شرح مبدئيا ممتاز جدا و بعد القيام بعدة تجارب على عدة اشكال سوف نجد ان لها عدة استعمالات و ينتج منها اشكال جميلة تستخدم بمجال الإعلان 
جيد اخي صلاح تابع شروحاتك


----------



## salah_design (28 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> يا اخي صلاح شرح مبدئيا ممتاز جدا و بعد القيام بعدة تجارب على عدة اشكال سوف نجد ان لها عدة استعمالات و ينتج منها اشكال جميلة تستخدم بمجال الإعلان
> جيد اخي صلاح تابع شروحاتك


شاكر مرورك يا غالي 
انا الدرس القادم ان شاء الله رح يكون عن الكتابة بالارت كام وبعض خيارات الكتابة كوضع الكتابه على مسار وكيفية التحكم بالخط ونوعه 
انا دروسي عبارة عن شروحات بسيطه يعني مدخل للمحبي الارت كام من اجل عمل اشياء بسيطه ومعرفة كيف التعامل مع الارت كام وبعدها سوف اترك للطلبة التوغل بالرنامج لوحدهم 
وقد حصلت على كتاب الارت كام التعليمي وهو عبارة عن 550 صفحة من النوع المتوسط وهو باللغة الانجليزية وسوف احاول ترجمته ما استطعت واشرح من خلاله الدروس 
شاكر تشجيعك لي


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> شاكر مرورك يا غالي
> انا الدرس القادم ان شاء الله رح يكون عن الكتابة بالارت كام وبعض خيارات الكتابة كوضع الكتابه على مسار وكيفية التحكم بالخط ونوعه
> انا دروسي عبارة عن شروحات بسيطه يعني مدخل للمحبي الارت كام من اجل عمل اشياء بسيطه ومعرفة كيف التعامل مع الارت كام وبعدها سوف اترك للطلبة التوغل بالرنامج لوحدهم
> وقد حصلت على كتاب الارت كام التعليمي وهو عبارة عن 550 صفحة من النوع المتوسط وهو باللغة الانجليزية وسوف احاول ترجمته ما استطعت واشرح من خلاله الدروس
> شاكر تشجيعك لي


اخي صلاح هل هذا الكتاب هو كتاب الكتروني ام كتاب ورقي و انا كما قلت لك لي عدة كتب الكترونية و هوايتي مساعدة الناس بالبرامج المستعصية و نشر العلم بين العربان بطريقة صحيحة ليس عليها غبار


----------



## salah_design (28 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي صلاح هل هذا الكتاب هو كتاب الكتروني ام كتاب ورقي و انا كما قلت لك لي عدة كتب الكترونية و هوايتي مساعدة الناس بالبرامج المستعصية و نشر العلم بين العربان بطريقة صحيحة ليس عليها غبار


لا هو كتاب ورقي
ويا ريت تعطيني بعض الكتب الالكترونية لكي تساعدني على الشرح ولا اعرف كيف استطيع الحصول عليها
ارجوا افادتي
وانتظر منك ارسال روابط الفيديو لكي انزلها لك وابعتها 
مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

يا صلاح هنا المشكلة التي يعاني منها كل شخص يريد تعلم هذا البرنامج لا يوجد كتب رسمية من مبرمج هذا البرنامج يوجد عدة اجتهادات شخصية غير كاملة و يلي موجود عندي هو نفسه يلي عندك و تعلمت منه انت تساوي قطعة الشوكولا انا ما حبيت اضوع وقتي و انا عم ابحث على كتب اتعلم ساويت دورة و اتعلمت و انا بحب اشاركك حتى ما انسى معلوماتي انت بتعرف مو كل يوم بنستخدم نفس التصميم لنحفظ مية المية و النتيجة نحنا بنتعاون لحل هذه المشكلة و الجديد بعد شهرين سيصلني سي دي احترافي من استاذ كنت تكلمت معك بأي دولة هو تحياتي لك و صدقني التجربة اقوى طريقة للتعلم


----------



## salah_design (28 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> يا صلاح هنا المشكلة التي يعاني منها كل شخص يريد تعلم هذا البرنامج لا يوجد كتب رسمية من مبرمج هذا البرنامج يوجد عدة اجتهادات شخصية غير كاملة و يلي موجود عندي هو نفسه يلي عندك و تعلمت منه انت تساوي قطعة الشوكولا انا ما حبيت اضوع وقتي و انا عم ابحث على كتب اتعلم ساويت دورة و اتعلمت و انا بحب اشاركك حتى ما انسى معلوماتي انت بتعرف مو كل يوم بنستخدم نفس التصميم لنحفظ مية المية و النتيجة نحنا بنتعاون لحل هذه المشكلة و الجديد بعد شهرين سيصلني سي دي احترافي من استاذ كنت تكلمت معك بأي دولة هو تحياتي لك و صدقني التجربة اقوى طريقة للتعلم


فهمت عليك 
وانا اسير على دربك واتمنى ان التقي في هذا الدرب معك في يوم من الايام
تحياتي لك


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> فهمت عليك
> وانا اسير على دربك واتمنى ان التقي في هذا الدرب معك في يوم من الايام
> تحياتي لك


يا صلاح انا دربي صعب جدا و انا عندي ادمان على هذا البرنامج و النتيجة رح بشتري نسخة مع دونغل حماية طبعا بعد فترة ثمنها 8000 دولار هذا هو دربي عندما ينتج البرنامج ما يتناسب مع ثمنه سأشترييه


----------



## salah_design (28 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> يا صلاح انا دربي صعب جدا و انا عندي ادمان على هذا البرنامج و النتيجة رح بشتري نسخة مع دونغل حماية طبعا بعد فترة ثمنها 8000 دولار هذا هو دربي عندما ينتج البرنامج ما يتناسب مع ثمنه سأشترييه


ولكنك بدأت كما بدأت انا فبدات بخطوة ولكنك سرت ووصلت وانا بدأت بخطوة وسوف اصل ان شاء الله 
فانت مثلي الاعلى


----------



## ابو بحـر (1 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> ولكنك بدأت كما بدأت انا فبدات بخطوة ولكنك سرت ووصلت وانا بدأت بخطوة وسوف اصل ان شاء الله
> فانت مثلي الاعلى


إن شاء الله إذا بقيت مثابرا ستصل و لكن اولا يجب ان تكون ذو قلب قوي و ايمان قوي لأن عيونك يوم مع يوم سوف تضعف و بعد فترة ستحتاج الى مساعد انا عيوني بعد تنفيذ كل تصميم بعملهن معالجة فيزيائية و تغسيل بالماء و بطلب من الله يقويني اطفالي صغار حتى اتابع ما بدأت و انت ايضا الله يقويك لتتابع ما بدأت


----------



## salah_design (1 مارس 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> إن شاء الله إذا بقيت مثابرا ستصل و لكن اولا يجب ان تكون ذو قلب قوي و ايمان قوي لأن عيونك يوم مع يوم سوف تضعف و بعد فترة ستحتاج الى مساعد انا عيوني بعد تنفيذ كل تصميم بعملهن معالجة فيزيائية و تغسيل بالماء و بطلب من الله يقويني اطفالي صغار حتى اتابع ما بدأت و انت ايضا الله يقويك لتتابع ما بدأت


تعدينا الاربعين يا ابو بحر 
بس ما بثنيني اني اتعلم واستمر واسير على دربك


----------



## ابو بحـر (2 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> تعدينا الاربعين يا ابو بحر
> بس ما بثنيني اني اتعلم واستمر واسير على دربك


يا غالي انا عمري 36 اصغر منك بكم سنة 
الله يقوينا على اكمال مسيرتنا


----------



## salah_design (2 مارس 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> يا غالي انا عمري 36 اصغر منك بكم سنة
> الله يقوينا على اكمال مسيرتنا


العمر كله
امين يا رب 
تمنياتي لك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## samy_m21 (22 مارس 2010)

الدرس مش موجود ياريت اعادة رفعه


----------



## salah_design (27 مارس 2010)

samy_m21 قال:


> الدرس مش موجود ياريت اعادة رفعه


اسف للتاخير بالرد ولكني والله لا اعرف سبب عدم وجود الملف وعلى كل حال سوف ابحث عنه في مكتبتي لاني اذكر انني حذفته واذا لم يكن موجود فسوف اعيد شرح الدرس ان شاء الله قريبا
شاكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## yousefarfat (31 مارس 2010)

اخي ابو بحر
ياريت نتواصل واستفيد من خبرتك انت والاخ صلاح


----------



## salah_design (31 مارس 2010)

yousefarfat قال:


> اخي ابو بحر
> ياريت نتواصل واستفيد من خبرتك انت والاخ صلاح


اهلا بيك اخ يوسف وان شاء الله نفيدك ونستفيد يا ريت تعطينا لمحة عن مستواك بالارت كام


----------



## yousefarfat (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا اخوكم يوسف واعتبر مستجد على البرنامج وعلىالماتقى لذا ارجو ان تتحملوني بالاستفسارات وبالمناسبة عمري شوي اكبر منكم يعني على مشارف الخمسين


----------



## yousefarfat (31 مارس 2010)

salah_design قال:


> اهلا بيك اخ يوسف وان شاء الله نفيدك ونستفيد يا ريت تعطينا لمحة عن مستواك بالارت كام


 شكرأ لك اخ صلاح انا كما خبرتك جديد لكن مش بطال ببرنامج الكوريل


----------



## salah_design (31 مارس 2010)

yousefarfat قال:


> شكرأ لك اخ صلاح انا كما خبرتك جديد لكن مش بطال ببرنامج الكوريل


هلا بيك اخي وباي سؤال والذي لا نستطيع الاجابة عنه نسال من هو اعلم منا ولكن لا تنسى انك مبتدأ فلا تنظر للخبرات لان الوصول يحتاج لوقت فهم تعبوا وبدأو مثلنا من الصفر
واي سؤال بالكورل انا حاضر فانا ادرسه وخبير فيه
واتمنى ان نستفيد منك بقدر الذي تستفيد انت منا
شاكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## yousefarfat (31 مارس 2010)

اخي صلاح
حاولت الدخول للدرس ولكن يبدو انه قد تم رفعه


----------



## salah_design (31 مارس 2010)

yousefarfat قال:


> اخي صلاح
> حاولت الدخول للدرس ولكن يبدو انه قد تم رفعه


فعلا اخي وانا نبهت الاخوة لهذه المسألة
اخي اذا كانت لغتك الانجليزية جيده فانا نزلت كتاب باللغة الانجليزية اقرأه وان شاء الله تستفيد


----------



## yousefarfat (1 أبريل 2010)

اخي صلاح
وصلت للدرس الرابع بفضل الله وين الباقي 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## salah_design (1 أبريل 2010)

yousefarfat قال:


> اخي صلاح
> وصلت للدرس الرابع بفضل الله وين الباقي
> الله يعطيك العافية


الله يعافيك خلال اليومين القادمين ان شاء الله بس راجع على قدر ما تستطيع حتى تترسخ المعلومات بعقلك
دعواتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## حسن توما (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بحثت عن الدرس الرابع ولم اجده


----------



## عبدووالمطري (21 أكتوبر 2010)

وين الدرس


----------



## salah_design (21 أكتوبر 2010)

حسن توما قال:


> بحثت عن الدرس الرابع ولم اجده


اسعد الله اوقاتك
ومن خلال هذه المداخلة ارسل اجمل التحيات لجميع الاخوة 
اخي الدرس تم رفعه ولكن في القريب سابدأ بوضع دروس من جديد ان شاء الله 
شكرا لمرورك يا غالي


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يعينك الامام اخ صلاح


----------



## المغترب63 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و في جهودك
الرابط لهذا الدرس لايعمل عندي, وشكرا لك


----------



## salah_design (20 نوفمبر 2010)

المغترب63 قال:


> بارك الله فيك و في جهودك
> الرابط لهذا الدرس لايعمل عندي, وشكرا لك


وفيك بارك
اخي الكريم لقد تم رفع الدرس من فترة ولا اعلم السبب وسوف ابحث عنه في ملفاتي وان شاء الله اجده
اسال الله لك التوفيق


----------



## 3d signs (28 نوفمبر 2010)

سلااااام عليكم احلا ابو الصلح وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## salah_design (28 نوفمبر 2010)

3d signs قال:


> سلااااام عليكم احلا ابو الصلح وبالتوفيق للجميع


اشكر مرورك اخي ومعلمي
انت صاحب الاولى وصاحب الاولى لا يمكن اللحاق به
اشكرك من كل قلبي 
نورت مشاركتي بمشاركتك
تحياتي لك


----------



## أبو حمزة 404 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

فين رقم 4


----------



## salah_design (5 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو حمزة 404 قال:


> فين رقم 4


هلا بيك اخي ابو حمزة
هذا الدرس قد تم حذفه من قبل الادارة ولا اعلم السبب ارجو من الاخ المشرف ان يخبرني ولو برسالة خاصة سبب الحذف


----------



## محاول جيد (13 يناير 2011)

في الانتظار


----------



## salah_design (16 يناير 2011)

محاول جيد قال:


> في الانتظار


اخي اي سؤال انا بالخدمة لاني لا اذكر الدرس 
وطلبت من ادارة المنتدى ان ترسل لي سبب الحذف ولم ياتيني الرد لغاية الان
اشكر لك مرورك


----------



## رائد محمودي (9 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (9 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي لاكن صور الدرس مش موجوده .....؟؟؟


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي لاكن صور الدرس مش موجوده .....؟؟؟


وفيك بارك يا اخي
والله تم حذف الصور من قبل ادارة الملتقى ولا اعلم السبب
اما بخصوص الاخ رائد حمودي فاشكرك من كل قلبي


----------



## يحيى يحيى (25 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Muataz teto (18 نوفمبر 2012)

باشمهندس صلاح لك مني خالص الاحترام والتقدير لمجهوداتك وعزيمتك التي اقدرها كثيرا ادامها الله ربي وربك وزداك رفعة في العلم لما يحب ويرضي .


----------



## مفكر عبقرى (7 أغسطس 2013)

اين الدرس ولابد من المشرف ان يرد على الاعضاء ويفسر سبب الحذف واذا كان الحذف لشخص ما ومشاكل داخليه فلتحذفو المواضيع كامله لان نفس الشخص قفل كل روابط مواضيعه


----------



## مفكر عبقرى (7 أغسطس 2013)

مواضيع الاخ *salah_design*اصبحت غير مجديه وخصوصا بعد ان قام بحمايه روابطه ببسورد


----------

